# Need Advice on Ferritin



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

I've had my ferritin tested twice over the past few months, I don't have the numbers to hand at the moment but will post them when I get back home after work. Basically in July my ferritin was sky high. When I saw my endo and he said it's nothing to be concerned about as long as the Iron Saturation % is fine, which mine was (again, have numbers if needed).

I got my ferritin checked again in August and it had dropped to lower in the range. I had read that high ferritin can be present when an inflammation is going on in the body, so I kind of took it as a sign that maybe my antibodies were now calming.

I read so much on this board about how Ferritin levels need to be addressed so for those of you who know, should I take Iron even if my Iron Saturation % is fine?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JenneyCat said:


> I've had my ferritin tested twice over the past few months, I don't have the numbers to hand at the moment but will post them when I get back home after work. Basically in July my ferritin was sky high. When I saw my endo and he said it's nothing to be concerned about as long as the Iron Saturation % is fine, which mine was (again, have numbers if needed).
> 
> I got my ferritin checked again in August and it had dropped to lower in the range. I had read that high ferritin can be present when an inflammation is going on in the body, so I kind of took it as a sign that maybe my antibodies were now calming.
> 
> I read so much on this board about how Ferritin levels need to be addressed so for those of you who know, should I take Iron even if my Iron Saturation % is fine?


That truly is a question for your doctor.


----------



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

I do plan on asking him our next appt....I guess I will update everyone on my u/s results, blood results, and what he says on the ferritin next week!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JenneyCat said:


> I do plan on asking him our next appt....I guess I will update everyone on my u/s results, blood results, and what he says on the ferritin next week!


Good for you; we sure would not want to advise you wrongly as iron can be dangerous.


----------



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

I appreciate that! Thanks Andros


----------

